#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-28
<sockod> καλημέρες!!!
<therik> γεια σου, μπορεί κάποιος να μεταφράσει αυτό το greeklish παρακαλώ; Google translate δεν δέχεται αυτό ...
<therik> "ate dude exume poli dulia prosta mas"
<kerato> we've got a lot of work ahead
<kerato> "ate" causes my translation server to segfault
<therik> thanks kerato
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-29
<Tassos> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, πως μπορώ να μεταφέρω μια βάση δεδομένων από έναν server σε έναν άλλο;
<sockod> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-migrate-a-mysql-database-to-a-new-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sockod> εάν πρόκειται για mysql η db σου
<rataplan> καλημέρα
<rataplan> προσπαθώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση και κατά την ρύθμιση των partition και της επιλογής από που θα φορτώνει ο εκκινητής ότι και να επιλέξω μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος
<jemadux> rataplan: kaneis dual boot ?
<rataplan> jemadux: όχι μόνο linux πάω να εγκαταστήσω
<jemadux> nai alla pio einai to problima ?
<jemadux> rataplan: des ligo edw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KNK8OXIFyQ
<jemadux> einai gia to linux mint
<rataplan> οκ
<jemadux> kaneis tria partition
<rataplan> ναι / /home /swap
<jemadux> to swap den einai ext4
<rataplan> όχι
<rataplan> στον συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή είχα πάλι λινουξ και δούλευε μία χαρά, είχε όμως πρόβλημα η μητρική και την άλλαξαν (ήταν στην εγγύηση)
<rataplan> και τώρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω πάλι εγκατάσταση λίνουξ
<jemadux> rataplan: exeis ssd ?
<rataplan> όχι
<jemadux> kalutera kane tria partition
<jemadux> ama eixes ssd eprepe na kaneis 1
<rataplan> πάντα 3 κάνω
<jemadux> sorry 2
<jemadux> rataplan: ama exeis ssd kaneis dio
<jemadux> swap katastrefei ton ssd
<rataplan> σε ssd μία φορά έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση, αλλά και εκεί 3 αν θυμάμαι είχα κάνει
<jemadux> rataplan: des gia tous ssd https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25434
<rataplan> οκ, ευχαριστώ
<jemadux> des merikous odhgos sto forum
<jemadux> lene akrivws ti tha kaneis
<rataplan> sata controller mode : compatible
<rataplan> ?
<rataplan> kai boot mode : legacy support ?
<xaros> xaire room
<xaros> jemadux edw ?
<sockod> hello boy
<xaros> :)
<Myst3rious> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-30
<sockod> καλησπέρα παιδιά
<sockod> ψάχνω να βρω στο φόρουμ της ιστοσελίδας
<sockod> πως να εγκαταστήσω το 14.04 σέρβερ
<sockod> ξέρει κανείς το thread εάν υπάρχει που βρίσκεται;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2302-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2302-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-31
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<sockod> μεράα!!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2303-1: Unity vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2303-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2304-1: KDE-Libs vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2304-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-01
<Guest21796> καλημέρα
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Tassos> Μάγκες γίνεται να στήσω κάτι στον server μου, ώστε να μπορώ να λαμβάνω ή και να στέλνω ακόμη e-mails της μορφής : tasos@oti8elw.gr
<Tassos> και το tasos@oti8elw.gr να αντιστοιχίζεται στο tasos@yahoo.gr ???
<Tassos> αλλά οι άλλοι να βλέπουν μονάχα το "tasos@oti8elw.gr"
<Simos_> alo!
<kerato> hai
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδιωτικότητα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315836#p315836>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδιωτικότητα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315836#p315836> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315321#p315321> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκπαίδευση προÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25cf%258d%25cf%2587%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-18-%25ce%25bc%25ce%25ac%25ce%25b9%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-2014> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25c
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδιωτικότητα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315838#p315838>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2305-1: Samba vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2305-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδιωτικότητα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315842#p315842>
<vagelis> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ήθελα να σας κάνω μία ερώτηση για το αν μπορεί κάποιος να παίξει το Dota 2 σε ubuntu 14.04 σε ανάλογη ποιότητα με τα windows και πώς μπορώ να κάνω την εγκατάσταση. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τον χρόνο σας.
<protrik> kalispera
<protrik> iparxi periptosi kapios na asxolithei 5 lepta mazi mou :P
<protrik> exw ena themataki me ton apache
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-03
<F89Traktor> Καλή σας μέρα.
<F89Traktor> Υπάρχει κανείς να μπορεί να μου δώσει μια τεχνική συμβουλή;
<F89Traktor> Γεια χαρά. Καλά να περνάτε.
<Vagelis> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάνω εγκατάσταση το Ubuntu 14.04 με Unity και προσθέσω το xfce σαν επιπλέον DE και κάθε φορά που πέζω dota 2 γυρνάω σε xfce αν θα υπάρξει διαφορά στην απόδοση ή θα πρέπει να βάλω εξαρχής το Xubuntu 14.04 για να μπορέσω να δώ διαÏ
<Petros1> Καλησπέρα παιδιά μόλις έκανα εγκατάσταση το ubuntu 14.04 και έχω πρόβλημα με την ανάλυσει της οθόνης μου .... δεν μου την αναγνωρίζει και με πάει μέχρι 1152χ864 , μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να το φτιάξω ???
<themhz> Καλημέρα
<themhz> χρησιμοποιεί κανείς netbeans 8 στο ubuntu?
<themhz> ξέρει κανεί ς πως μπορώ να βάζω τόνους στο netbeans 8 ?
<themhz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506226/when-i-am-typing-greek-in-netbeans-8-tones-do-not-work-over-letters
<bagelis> kalispera pedia mipos sas parakalw poli mporei kapios na me boithisei me ena problima pou exw sto ubuntu kai den mou anagnwrizei tin analisei tis othonis mou ??? euxaristw prokatabolika gia ton xrono sas
<bagelis> έχω διαβασει στο internet και έχω δοκιμασει πολλα απο αυτα που λένε αλλα μαλλον κατι κανω λαθος γιατι εξακολουθω να μην εχω σαν επιλογη τα 1920x1080 που θέλω. Αν μπορει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα παρα πολυ.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-27
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2686-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2686-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-28
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2691-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2691-1/> || USN-2690-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2690-1/> || USN-2689-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2689-1/> || USN-2688-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2688-1/> || USN-2687-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http:/
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2692-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2692-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2693-1: Bind vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2693-1/>
<orlando_> geia sas, na kanw mia erwthsh?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-29
<harispc> hi guys
<harispc> hi is anyone on??
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2694-1: PCRE vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2694-1/>
<pc_magas> καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2695-1: HTML Tidy vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2695-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera sou pc_magas
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<xeirwn> ola kala...esu ?
<pc_magas> Mia xara
<pc_magas> ev;lep[a ena programma pou exei kanei enas filos mou
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-30
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2696-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2696-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2697-1: Ghostscript vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2697-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2699-1: HPLIP vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2699-1/> || USN-2698-1: SQLite vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2698-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalinyxta
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-31
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2701-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2701-1/> || USN-2700-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2700-1/>
<foukous> γεια!
<foukous> θέλω να εγκαταστησω για πρωτη φορα ubuntu
<foukous> υπαρχει καποιος να κανω μια ερωτηση;
<Ghost0101> Kalispera se olous
<Ghost0101> exw ena mikro provlima  me ta linux kati aplo malon aplos eimai kenourios den boro na vro tin lisi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-01
<Ghost0101> Kalispera se olous
<Tassos> Καλημέρα φίλοι και φίλες!:)
<kerato> pou tis eides tis files re taso
<kerato> gm
<Tassos> χαχααχαχ
<Gladi> Kalispera sas!  exw ena provlima me ta linux psaxno edo kia 5 ores kai den boresa na vro lisi  uparxei kapios p tha borouse na voithisi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406> || Τεύχος 16 [Μάιος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/386> || Τεύχος 15 [Οκτώβριος 2012] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/360> || Τεύχος 14 [ΙούνιοÏ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Intel Compute Stick - Ubuntu Preloaded <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330193#p330193> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται σÏ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406> || Τεύχος 16 [Μάιος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/386> || Τεύχος 15 [Οκτώβριος 2012] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/360> || Τεύχος 14 [ΙούνιοÏ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-01
<kala> geia
<kala> 8elo na balo ena erotima , an einai paron kapoios ;
<Black_Horseman> pes
<Black_Horseman> exw 3 lepta sti diathesi mou
<Black_Horseman> meta paw sti doulia
<kala> exo problima me  menoy mpara oras den emfanizonte meta tin egkatastasi
<kala> visualbox
<kala> paralila den mporo na anoixo to termatiko poia koympia einai i sintomeysi ;
<Black_Horseman> ctrl + alt +t
<kala> den doylebi
<kala> an kano epanafoa sitimatos tha gini kat ;
<kala> kat;
<kala> kati;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-02
<foot6> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-04
<dorei> ti moufa auto to ubuntu 16
<dorei> argei perissotero na bootarei se sxesh me to 14
<dorei> dixnei skoupidia sthn login screen
<dorei> kai randomly svinei h mia apo tis dyo o8ones kai meta epanerxetai
<dorei> skoupidi teleiws :S
<kerato> dorei kapoia me rwtagw gia sena shmera
<kerato> ah efyge
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-05
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Τι νέα?
<junka> hi
<junka> pc_magas; eisai kyprios?
<pc_magas> junka, Ελλαδήτης που μένει Κύπρο
<pc_magas> .
<junka> pc_magas; gnorizeis an yparxoun sto internet ta dromologia apo kai pros larnaka? vrisko mono gia leykosia (OSEL)
<pc_magas> junka, Intercity?
<pc_magas> maesrin, καλησπέρες μπαίνεις με ipv6?
<junka> to kerato episis
<junka> mallon OTE exoun :P
<maesrin> speres pc_magas
<maesrin> etsi nomizei paizei bala pleon o OTEs
<maesrin> nomizw*
<maesrin> ti news?
<pc_magas> maesrin, σήμερα πριν λίγο άκουσα κκαι άλλος να έχει παράποναμε τον ΟΤΕ (cosmote).
<pc_magas> Τι στο καλό ξέμεινε απο λεφτά και τα ξύνει.
<maesrin> egw den exw parapono
<maesrin> to mono pou isws me xalaei einai oti sto spiti mou den kaliptei VDSL 50mbps alla mono mexri 30
<pc_magas> maesrin, σόρυ junka ήθελα να πς
<maesrin> kai me ta 30 eimami koble
<maesrin> enw i forthnet dinei leei 50
<pc_magas> maesrin, εγώ με hol σπίτι έπποιανα 6 απο τα 24.
<maesrin> egw me ADSL forthnet epiana 13
<junko> ti exasa
<maesrin> me OTE epiana 18 giro sta 3 xronia twra
<maesrin> prin 2 mines to ekana VDSL kai pianw 29998 kbps
<maesrin> kaia 2500 kbps up
<pc_magas> Κύπρο η στηνότερη είναι η cablenet που με 30 ευρώ ποιάνεις 50MGbps μέσω cable.
<maesrin> μόνο με 30ευρά? 50 giga egrapses?
<pc_magas> χωρίς όμως τηλέφωνο
<pc_magas> Ναι
<pc_magas> DSL
<maesrin> are you sure?
<pc_magas> οκ λέει μέχρι 50 αλλά μιλάμε για cable και όχι DSL. Δες εδώ: http://cablenet.com.cy/%ce%b4%ce%b9%ce%b1%ce%b4%ce%af%ce%ba%cf%84%cf%85%ce%bf/internet-50m/
<pc_magas> Και χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
<maesrin> 50 mbps εννούσες προφανώς
<maesrin> εγώ δίνω γύρο στα 60 με τηλέφωνο και Nova
<maesrin> la8os
<maesrin> OTE-TV
<junko> fotia
<maesrin> to 150ari einai trelo
<pc_magas> Κύπρος έχει ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ internet
<maesrin> trelo ennow gia to speed oxi gia tin tii
<maesrin> timi
<pc_magas> maesrin, όμως DSL　οι ταχύτητες ξεκινάνε απο 3Mbps.
<maesrin> apo kypro na fantastw eisai pc_maga etsi?
<pc_magas> maesrin, όχι απο Ελλάδα είμαι και πρόσφατα μετακισα Κύπρο
<maesrin> thn kaliteri douleia nomizw ekanes
<maesrin> gia douleia piges?
<pc_magas> Ναι
<maesrin> kalitero ergasiako perivallon , kai se ti douleia an epitrepete?
<pc_magas> Γενικά εαν μπορείτε remote σε Κυπριακή εταιρεία. Η καλύτερα να ανοίξεται εταιρεία στην Κύπρο και να μένετε Ελλάδα.
<pc_magas> maesrin, developer σε security　εταιρεία.
<maesrin> nice
<maesrin> kala ta lefta fantazomai
<pc_magas> maesrin, οσο καλά όσο τα 4 ψηφία του.
<pc_magas> Και Κύπρο το αφορολογόγιτο ξεκινά στιν 19.500.
<pc_magas> Και Κύπρο το αφορολογόγιτο ξεκινά στιν 19.500 ευρώπουλα.
<maesrin> γαμάει
<pc_magas> Απλά λέω έλάτε λίγο Κύπρο και η Ελλάδα εν καλή για διακοπές.
<pc_magas> Μόνο που είναι ακριβή.
<pc_magas> Εαν μπορείτε κάπως να πληρώνεστε απο Κυπριακή εταιρεία και να δουλέυεται remote με τα λεφτά στην Κύπρο τότε είναι καλά.
<pc_magas> Απλά εδώ υπάρχουν και "μυστήριες" εταιρείες κάνουν και "μυστίρια" αντικείμενα όπως forex, pornographic sites και　άλλα πράγματα.
<pc_magas> Πχ. Η ΧΜ ζητά developers.
<maesrin> γενικά η φάση με τους κύπριους πως είναι? στην σχολή θυμάμαι ότι λίγο λαμογιοκατάσταση
<maesrin> και δεν μας πολυγούσταραν τους Έλληνες
<maesrin> ... τους Ελλαδίτες
<pc_magas> maesrin, Όσο αφορα Λεμεσό είναι καλά μάλιστα με χαιρεταν στον δρόμο. Ακόμα και ο τρόπος που εξυπηρετούν ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει πρόβλημα είναι καλός.
<pc_magas> Σε σύυγκριση με την Ελλάδα.
<maesrin> θυμάμαι στην σχολή να πάρουν εργασίες και σημειώσεις από όλους
<maesrin> αλλά να δώσουν μόνο σε κύπριους , ήταν κλίκα
<pc_magas> maesrin, προς τοο παρόν δίνω έτσι είμαι καλός. Γενικά και στην συνεργασία είναι καλοί.
<maesrin> χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω παρόντες κυπρίους
<maesrin> pc_magas: nice
<pc_magas> Απλά σχολή και στρατό υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός.
<maesrin> νοικιάζεις φαντάζομαι στην Κύπρο, τι λένε τα νοίκια?
<pc_magas> Πχ στο στρατό η Κυπριακή παραλλαγγή είναι τελείως διαφορετικη έτσι είναι οι Ελλαδίτες και οι Κύπριοι. Στην σχολή μπορείς να πεις τον διαχωρισμό έχουν παρατάξεις κλπ κλπ. Αλλά Κύπρο στην καθημερινότητα από ότι έχω καταλάβει μας θθεωρούν δ
<pc_magas> ικούς τους.
<pc_magas> Γενικά δεν πολυχωνεύουν άτομα απο Σρι Λανκα, Βιετναμ κλπ κλπ που εργάζονται Κύπρο.
<pc_magas> Ακόμη στην Κύπρο η πολιτικοί εκεί λατρεύουν το Καλαματιανό από ότι άκουσα.
<maesrin> pc_magas: den mou eipes ti paizei me ta enoikia
<pc_magas> maesrin, Λεμεσό είναι ακριβά, λόγο ΤΕΠΑΚ. Εγώ μένω στην άλλη άκρη σε Δωμάτιο με τουαλέτα και Κουζίνα κοινόχρηστη με 200 ευρώ το μήνα.
<maesrin> τι είναι το ΤΕΠΑΚ?
<maesrin> το βρήκα , τεχνολογικό παν κύπρου
<pc_magas> Texnologiko Panepistimio Kyprou
<maesrin> πολλά φράγκα ρε φίλε για ένα δωμάτιο
<pc_magas> maesrin, εμ τι η Κύπρος είναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΗ.
<maesrin> ήταν ο αδερφός μου στρατιώτης στην Κύπρο πριν 2 χρόνια , έλεγε ότι όλα ήταν πανάκριβα
<pc_magas> maesrin, δεν έχει άδικο
<maesrin> pc_magas: stin douleia pas me autokinito diko sou ή με την τοπική συγκοινωνία
<pc_magas> maesrin, podia
<pc_magas> 30min+ ppermatima
<maesrin> kalitera me ta podia , alla 30+ einai toomuch i think
<maesrin> vevea mporei na to goustareis
<pc_magas> maesrin, vasika 8elw na mazepsw lefta gia metaptyxiako.
<pc_magas> Etsi to amaksi en polyteleia
<maesrin> ellada i kyrpo
<maesrin> ?
<pc_magas> Kypro.
<pc_magas> kai Ellada.
<maesrin> egw ton oktovri ksekinaw auto -> http://temsec.ds.unipi.gr/
<pc_magas> Sorry gia metaptyxiako puo na kanw swsta?
<maesrin> analoga ti se endiaferei
<pc_magas> Vasika 8a kanw xartia gia tin Ypotrofia Mext stin presveia tis Iapwnias
<maesrin> egw teliwsa to tmima pliroforikis sto papei
<maesrin> itan psilo bourdele to proptyxiako , kai etsi nomizw 8a einai kai ta metaptyxiaka tou
<maesrin> emena me endiefere kapoia exidikeusi stin asfaleia pliroforiakwn sistimatwn
<maesrin> kai fetos to maio ekana aitisi se dio metaptyxiaka sto Papei , sto pliroforikis kai sto psifiakwn sistimatwn, sto telos epelexa to psifiakwn sistimatwn an kai pio akrivo gia kanena xiliariko
<pc_magas> maesrin, emena me endiaferei na asxoli8w me ton tomea tis idiotikotitas. 8elw  na asxoli8w kai epistimonika kai emporika me ayto to kommati.
<maesrin> apo kypro den exw koitaxw gia na sou pw , alla apo ellada koitaxa  sto kapodistriako kai sto papei gia metaptyxiaka pou aforoun asfaleia sistimatw pou perilamvanei kai privacy
<maesrin> to link pou sou esteila pio prin , einai kata tin gnomi gia asfaleia to pio sigekrimeno
<maesrin> den eixe asxeta ma8imata se sxesi me ta ipoloipa metaptyxiaka
<maesrin> pio analitika des edw -> http://temsec.ds.unipi.gr/category/digital-systems-security-next-year/
<pc_magas> maesrin, για Masters έτσι;
<maesrin> of course
<pc_magas> Ελπιζω να τοο έχουν και του χρόνου.
<pc_magas> Σαν planB
<maesrin> αυτό πάει γύρο στα 5500
<pc_magas> Για μένα εάν ναυαγήσει ο Τιτανικός προς Ιαπωνια
<maesrin> στο παπει στο πληροφορικής στο πρόγραμμα "Τεχνολογίες διαχείρησης ασφάλειας"
<maesrin> πάει γύρο στα 4500
<pc_magas> maesrin, υποτροφία ξέρεις κανένα πρόγραμμα?
<maesrin> στο καποδιστριακό ένα αντίστοιχο αν το κάνεις full time νομιζω κοστίζει γύρο στα 3500
<pc_magas> maesrin, part?
<maesrin> αν το κάνεις part time πάει γύρο στα 7000
<maesrin> στο παπει έχει νομίζω μόνο full time αλλά είναι μόνο απογευματινά οπότε τα βολέυω με την δουλειά
<pc_magas> full πως το εννοείς
<maesrin> για παράδειγμα στο καποδιστριακό , μπουρούσες να παρακολουθήσεις το πρόγραμμα full time δλδ να κάνεις τα μαθήματα σε ένα χρόνο και ένα εξάμηνο ακόμα την πτυχιακή
<maesrin> τα μαθήματα είναι 12 αν δεν κάνω λάθος
<maesrin> αλλά έχει και πρωινά μαθήματα και η παρακολούθηση είναι υποχρεωτική
<maesrin> οπότε λόγο εργασίας ήταν απαγορευτικό για μένα
<maesrin> αν το κάνεις part time είναι 2 χρόνια τα μαθήματα με 6 μαθήματα το έτος , δλδ 3 το εξάμηνο
<pc_magas> maesrin, έτσι το χαρτζιλίκι το βγάζεις απόγευμα.
<maesrin> αλλά τα χρήματα ήταν τα διπλά
<pc_magas> maesrin, πανώ κάτω συγγγεκινές ειδικότητες θέλουμε
<maesrin> εγώ δουλεύω full time 8.00-16.00
<maesrin> ψάξτο και στην κύπρο , είχα κοιτάξει λίγο πρόχειρα και εκεί , δεν θυμάμαι πάντως όνομα σχολής , αλλά ήθελαν γύρο στα 7 χιλιάρικα εξ αποστάσεως
<pc_magas> Αλλά εγώ έχω σταν στόχο να κάνω ένα open standart προτόκολλό για Ιδιωτικό VOIP και γενικά stream Exchange.
<maesrin> βέβαια αν είσαι φραγκάτος θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις και τι παίζει στην αγγλία (γύρο στα 25k το master) ή στην ολλανδία (ίδιες τιμές με Ελλάδα νομίζω)
<pc_magas> maesrin, είπαμε έχω κάποια φράγκα αλλά δεν έγιννα millionaire.
<maesrin> καλά 25k που θέλουν οι άγγλοι δεν είσαι ούτε στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι millionaire
<pc_magas> Και πάλι λόγο Brexit δενν θέλω Αγγλία θέλω Ιαπωνια η ότι θα με βοηθήσει να σπουδάσω Ιαπωνία.
<maesrin> katexeis tin glwssa ,
<maesrin> ?
<junka> konnichuwa
<maesrin> kai egw kapote goustara spoudes i ergasia stin iapwnnia , alla emeine sto oneiro
<pc_magas> junkaさんこみちわ。
<junka> den gnorizo kaji
<pc_magas> maesrin, έκανα ένα χρόνο μάθηματα για να την μάθω θα κάνω τα χαρτιά εάν αποτύχω θα τα συνεχίσω και θα κανω master παράλληλα και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω όταν τελειώσω το master.
<pc_magas> junka, χιραγκάνα είναι.\
<junka> oti xero ta xero apo ta anime :P
<maesrin> kalo vradi mages kai magises
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-06
<nabalm> spera paidia
<maesrin> ti news paidia?
<pc_magas> Καλησππέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-31
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες μάγκες!!!!
<pc_magas> ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ Βελτίωση στον openshotqt!!!
<pc_magas> Απλά παίδες βάλτε τον από ppa
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-02
<Black_Horseman> yasas
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-03
<Black_Horseman> yasas
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-05
 * skatetensor saluts
<skatetensor> e
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-31
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Καλησπ/μέρα
<ee2455> Γειααααα...
<pc_magas> Έχω ένα θεματάκι το ότι το lspci -a δεν εμφανίζει την κάρτα δικτύου wi-fi ενώ ο driver είναι φορτωμένος
<ee2455> Εχει το lspci option -a;
<ee2455> Εγώ συνήθως δίνω lspci -knn
<pc_magas> Σορυ ενοούσα ifconfig -a
<ee2455> Τί δείχνει η εντολή ip addr;
<pc_magas> ee2455, https://pastebin.com/upYtyD5w
<pc_magas> Auto mou deixnei
<ee2455> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το λειτουργικό βλέπει σωστά την ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου;
<pc_magas> Λοιπόν στο ξένο irc κανάλι λέει ότι για κάποιο λόγο ο driver της broadcom δεν χτίζετε σωστά στον kernel
<ee2455> Σου πρότειναν κάποια λύση;
<pc_magas> Lειε πρέπει να δούμε γιατι δεν στίστικε σωστά. προς το παρόν μου είπαν να δωσω uname -a; dkms status
<pc_magas> Με τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GpBSfYZqBZ/
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-01
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά πως είστε ; :D
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-02
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά! :)
<Tas-sos> Έχω ένα φιλαράκι με Xubuntu και έχω πρόβλημα με την δικτύοση
<Tas-sos> Συγκεκριμένα, ενώ μέχρι στιγμή δούλευαν όλα ρολόι, στα ξαφνικά δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε κανένα wifi ή ethernet hotspot
<Tas-sos> Για να είμαι ακριβείς, παλιότερα συνδεόταν στο internet κυρίως κάνοντας hotspot το κινητό του, μέσω WiFi ή συνδεόντας το κινητό με
<Tas-sos> το καλώδιο και έπαιρνε με αυτόν τον τρόπο internet ή κλασικά αν έβρικσε διαθέσιμο WiFi συνδεόταν
<Tas-sos> τώρα στα καλά καθούμενα μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με κανένα τρόπο στο internet
<Tas-sos> και το κακό είναι πως εκεί που βρίσκεται δεν έχει παρα να κάνει hotspot το κινητό του ( είτε με WiFi είτε με καλώδιο )
<Tas-sos> με "ifconfig" ή "ip addr show", δεν βλέπει τίποτε άλλο πέρα από το "eth0" και το "lo" - δηλαδή δε βλέπει καθόλου το wifi :/
<Tas-sos> έχετε καμία ιδέα να τον βοηθήσουμε ;
<Tas-sos> σύγνωμη ήμουν εκτός για λίγο... είχε κανείς καμία ιδέα ;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-03
<Tas-sos> ρε μάγκες όλοι κοιμούντε εδώ;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-04
<str67> Πως μπορώ να επιταχύνω την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή; Είναι αρκετά αργή (εχω ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-gr 2019-08-02
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-27
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα καλή εβδομάδα παιδιά! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-31
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παλικάρια! :-)
<spithash> Καλημέρα
